# Evic Vtwo Settings and Reccomendations



## Dietz (13/12/16)

Hi there,

Please go easy on me, Its my st official post.

I have recently purchased the eVic VTwo and have been playing around with it for the day, there are a few things I am unsure about and need some expert advise on.

My first issue is that it 'spits' hot juice on the start of every drag.
Ive read a bit and seen that some say its because temps are too high or too low, so I played around with the settings from 22W - 30W on power mode with the same results. I also changed the air intake adjustments around but that does not seem to make much of a difference either.

I then tried to inhale VERY hard a few times to 'clear' the excess as I also read it might be flooded, then it seemed to work fine for a few drags then starts spitting again.

My second issue it that the taste of the same flavour in my buddies Eleaf Pico is much different, mine does not seem to taste as good?

**Edit: Also sometimes tastes like its burning, even if the tank is full. actually happens while half full.

Do I change the Atomizer? or Will I have to buy a new chamber?

What is the recommended setting for this mod? I am VERY new to this and am still learning as im typing this. The coil is a 0.5Ohm

Any advise is much appreciated!

Greetz
D


----------



## Silver (14/12/16)

Welcome to the forum @Dietz
Congrats on the vaping

Dont worry, there should be a solution to your problem.

I think you can help us by giving some more info:
I assume you have the Evoc VTwo kit that comes with the Cubis Pro atomiser?
What coil are you using - is it the one that came with the kit? The stainless steel 0.5 ohm one?
Also, what juice are you using

I dont have experience with the Cubis Pro but am sure many on here do that could try help you further

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (14/12/16)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Dietz
> Congrats on the vaping
> 
> Dont worry, there should be a solution to your problem.
> ...



Hi Silver,

Yes that is correct, its the Cubis Pro chamber. 

However the shop where I bought it from offered to exchange the atomizer it came with, they said its not as good. I was torn between deciding on the eleaft pico or the one I chose (eVic VTwo), they advised that the eVic is a Very good Mod but the Pico has a better Chamber\Atomiser, that's why they offered to swop it.

I have used the following 3 Juices:
- Urban Grape by Because Bubbles (Zero)
- NCV Trinity (3mg)
- Loaded - Glazed Donuts (6mg)

I have attached a Photo of the atomizer that he gave me.



Greetz
D


----------



## Silver (14/12/16)

I am not familiar with the Cubis Pro

Could be a range of issues
- the coil could be faulty or burnt - maybe try another one
- the juice is too thick (ie too high in VG, although I doubt that)
- user error - make sure the coil is properly inserted and the tank is assembled properly (also doubt that though)

Sometimes with these tanks you get quite a wide variety of coils and some work better than others. It can be a bit of trial and error.

Best bet would be to go back to the shop and ask them to advise you and perhaps try something else that you like 

Maybe some of the Cubis Pro users can give you more troubleshooting tips

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (16/12/16)

Silver said:


> I am not familiar with the Cubis Pro
> 
> Could be a range of issues
> - the coil could be faulty or burnt - maybe try another one
> ...



So visited the shop i bought it from and they changed the atomizer for me plus gave me two extra! All the issues where sorted after that. seems like it was just a burnt atomizer

I am loving this little Mod!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (16/12/16)

The more I youtube the Cubis Pro the more clear its becoming that this tank might not be the best for me as I can get very hooked on an issue. I have seenlots of Tips videos on the Spitting issue.

Ive learnt to work with it But Definitely need an upgrade.

Can Anyone reccomend an upgrade tank that might fall in the 300-400 pricerange? (yeh I know Im pushing it) Lol.
Ive been looking at the *Vaporesso Estoc Tank Mega With EUC Coil* and the *Melo 3* (For the Pico)

Thanks
Greetz


----------



## Idiot (20/12/16)

Hi 
I'm a fan of the Serpent mini 22.
Flavour is awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Afroman (20/12/16)

Idiot said:


> Hi
> I'm a fan of the Serpent mini 22.
> Flavour is awesome


Not so sure a rebuildable tank would meet his requirements as he is quite new to vaping (not that its a bad thing) but just maybe a little early in his vaping journey. If you want a tank that takes commercial coils I would recommend the Uwell Crown (just my opinion) great flavour and the coils really do last a while!


----------



## Idiot (20/12/16)

Oh yeah I missed that completely...lol
Well I'm sure he will be building in no time at all...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

